# Free shipping and 30% off



## Revision (Dec 12, 2012)

Now through Friday December 21st we're offering *FREE* ground shipping for all U.S. and APO/FPO orders. Also, don't forget to use the discount code *SHADOW* to receive 30% off. http://www.revisionmilitary.com/store


----------



## Revision (Dec 19, 2012)

There's only a few days left to get in our free ground shipping and swag kit offers. Now through Friday the 21st, we're offering free ground shipping on all domestic and APO/FPO orders, and all orders over $99 will receive a free Revision swag kit filled with some great stocking stuffers. Don't forget to use the code *SHADOW* to receive 30% off. http://www.revisionmilitary.com/store


----------

